# Zimmer’s Bond



## Richard Wilkinson (Sep 26, 2021)

Anyone heard the new couple of tracks released from this? VERY John Barry, including what sounds like a direct quote from All the Time in the World. 
People expecting this to sound like one of if his more brutish, muscular-minimalism scores obviously hadn’t heard the likes of Hannibal and Thin Red Line. 
Very much looking forward to seeing this and hearing the remainder.


----------



## jtnyc (Sep 26, 2021)

Consona said:


> I really don't think there's a need to have multiple threads for the same thing
> 
> Look at Sample Talk, over 25000 threads, about like 50 things.


I really don’t think we really need you to come in here and jump all over someone out of the gate and jaw away at them with aggressive condescending comments like your somehow the VI-C police. Ugg.... give me a break...

and obviously if you wanted to just inform him that there was already another thread with the same subject you could have done so, politely, but instead you post with condescending comments like “literally 5 seconds” “I don’t think we need”. Do speak to your friends and family like this? Would you talk to someone you just met like this? 

The internet...


----------



## Mike Greene (Sep 26, 2021)

jtnyc said:


> I really don’t think we really need you to come in here and jump all over someone out of the gate and jaw away at them with aggressive condescending comments like your somehow the VI-C police. Ugg.... give me a break...
> 
> and obviously if you wanted to just inform him that there was already another thread with the same subject you could have done so, politely, but instead you post with condescending comments like “literally 5 seconds” “I don’t think we need”. Do speak to your friends and family like this? Would you talk to someone you just met like this?
> 
> The internet...


Agreed, especially since the other thread is a year old. Maybe if the other thread was recent, then consolidating would be good, but it seems better to me that people not have to slog through 9 pages of posts to get to new posts from _this_ year.

In order to keep this thread cleaner, I've deleted Consona's posts and the first few responses to them. I might also delete jtnyc's and my post later.


----------



## Pincel (Sep 26, 2021)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Anyone heard the new couple of tracks released from this? VERY John Barry, including what sounds like a direct quote from All the Time in the World.
> People expecting this to sound like one of if his more brutish, muscular-minimalism scores obviously hadn’t heard the likes of Hannibal and Thin Red Line.
> Very much looking forward to seeing this and hearing the remainder.



I really like what I'm hearing, seems like Hans & co. took great care in respecting the Bond tradition, which honestly I was expecting would be the case, which is great. Excited to see the movie and hear the score soon!


----------



## SvenE (Sep 30, 2021)

Classic Bond sprinkled with some Hans Zimmer fairy dust! Love the strings, brass and percussion. Many recognizable themes from the past in a modern mix.


----------



## tmhuud (Oct 1, 2021)

Oh. This is going to be great. And quoting the piece Louis Armstrong did is the icing on the cake for me.


----------



## Markrs (Oct 1, 2021)

This will be on my playlist got today!


----------



## davidson (Oct 1, 2021)

Going to the cinema to watch it in a couple of hours, I'll keep my ears pinned!


----------



## davidson (Oct 1, 2021)

Well I watched it. Good movie with a bit of a dip in the middle, great soundtrack. At times it sounded like batman meets james bond, which was a match made in heaven in my opinion. I'd say more but it would involve spoilers.


----------



## prodigalson (Oct 1, 2021)

Nothing will top Thomas Newman's Skyfall.


----------



## Satorious (Oct 1, 2021)

prodigalson said:


> Nothing will top Thomas Newman's Skyfall.


Nothing will top John Barry's On Her Majesty's Secret Service. There I fixed it for you! 

I must confess I actually think I prefer this score to Skyfall's - it sits rather neatly in between what both Newman and Arnold had going - but it's not as overloaded as some of Arnold's scores, and the action cues seem a lot more muscular than Newman's work (which I found to be the weak link with his scores). That said, I think Newman did romance really well - eg. Severine's theme.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Oct 1, 2021)

davidson said:


> Well I watched it. Good movie with a bit of a dip in the middle, great soundtrack. At times it sounded like batman meets james bond, which was a match made in heaven in my opinion. I'd say more but it would involve spoilers.


Just got back from seeing it and I think that's pretty accurate (also re: the Batman-Bond feel now and then). It's definitely one of the best Bond movies, in my opinion. I couldn't quite get the motivation of the main villain, so towards the end, I felt a bit 'mèh', but overall - very much liked it. Sad to see Craig go, but they did tie a nice bow around the whole thing. 

Great score, Marr on guitar... I give it 4/5 shaken Martinis.


----------



## Jish (Oct 1, 2021)

Satorious said:


> That said, I think Newman did romance really well - eg. Severine's theme.


I thought he did everything very well within his style except for some of the action. Part's of it were fine,at other times, eh. But on the whole it's a fine Bond score on it's own terms.

'Severine' is a lovely piece yet always reminded me of something from that first Tomb Raider game...

I would have just loved to hear the reaction if they brought Eric Serra back to score one of these. Man, did some people _hate_ his score to Goldeneye at the time.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Oct 1, 2021)

Jish said:


> I thought he did everything very well within his style except for some of the action. Part's of it were fine,at other times, eh. But on the whole it's a fine Bond score on it's own terms.
> 
> 'Severine' is a lovely piece yet always reminded me of something from that first Tomb Raider game...
> 
> I would have just loved to hear the reaction if they brought Eric Serra back to score one of these. Man, did some people _hate_ his score to Goldeneye at the time.


eh boy...as much as I like Serra in general, and Leon being one of my fav score, the one he did for Goldeneye was just not appropriate for the movie IMHO. But let's not digress. I really like what I'm hearing for No Time to Die. I really love how the title song is integrated into various cues through the score, especially in Home which is marvelous. To me, it is definitely more of a bond score with a bond sound than a Zimmer score with a bond flavor. Which I like as we don't necessarily feel a total different DNA for the music despite being another magician behind the keyboard for the same series (Craig era). Can't wait to hear it in context with the picture. Standout tracks for me are Home, Cuba Chase and Final Ascent.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 1, 2021)

Richard Wilkinson said:


> Anyone heard the new couple of tracks released from this? VERY John Barry, including what sounds like a direct quote from All the Time in the World.
> People expecting this to sound like one of if his more brutish, muscular-minimalism scores obviously hadn’t heard the likes of Hannibal and Thin Red Line.
> Very much looking forward to seeing this and hearing the remainder.



wow loved the Barry nod... so different than anything I heard Hans doing before, old chap keeps reinventing himself! Gotta say it feels good to hear natural sounding strings in a 2021 blockbuster. More of that please!


----------



## KEM (Oct 2, 2021)

I didn’t even know the full score was out!! Loved the few tracks that were released earlier, will definitely be checking this out asap


----------



## Jotto (Oct 2, 2021)

I like. Looking forward to see the movie.

I recomend the Art of the score podcast. Three episodes where they discuss the music of all the Bond movies.


----------



## davidson (Oct 2, 2021)

Great podcast that.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Oct 2, 2021)

I have deliberately avoided the soundtrack because I wanted hear the music with the picture first - and I’ve just got back from the cinema.

I just want to congratulate Hans and his merry band on a superb job well done.

John Barry is one of my musical heroes - he was a local chap, born just down the road from me, and the respect for his previous Bond work shown in this soundtrack I thought was completely fitting.

Despite this, you can hear the hand of Mr. Z at work moving the the traditional Bond type score forward, bringing it up to date, but still reflecting the past.

Sorry if I sound like I am gushing a bit - I haven’t enjoyed a cinema trip quite as much in a very long time……


----------



## artomatic (Oct 2, 2021)

Well done, HZ! A blockbuster of a soundtrack.
Particularly loving the strings. Wow!


----------



## chimuelo (Oct 11, 2021)

Just shows you how relating to the perceived audience brings another Box Office winner.

Fantastic CG and Music. 
Im really ready for a female Bond though. Why Not?

Have Cyndi Lauper re record her hit song from the 80s “Girls Just Wanna Have Fun” but probably have to rewrite the lyrics maybe and title to “Non Cis Gender Persons Just Wanna Have Fun.” 

The Z Man scores a huge win again.
I hope they’re doing another Live Tour and play excerpts from the movie.
Tina Guo posts all sorts of pics in what looks like another large live pre production.

Fingers Crossed for another one of a kind tour.


----------



## milford59 (Oct 12, 2021)

I downloaded it from Amazon, and have only listened once so far but I think it is great. What about the percussion ? Do you think HZ uses commercially available libraries or does he and his team program it all themselves ? - thanks very much for any insight into the process.


----------



## AdamKmusic (Oct 13, 2021)

Saw the film last night, thought it was superb but my only complaint story wise would be Rami Maleks character 🤷‍♂️

Musically HZ & Steve Mazzaro nailed it! Just listening to a couple cues again this morning & I’m definitely getting some Dark Knight vibes from some of them, especially I’ll Be Right Back! But in general it suited the film perfectly, would’ve loved a bit more Johnny Marr though for sure!


----------



## Troels Folmann (Oct 13, 2021)

So many subtle throwbacks too from John Barry to Armstrong to Newman etc. Elegant.


----------



## GtrString (Oct 13, 2021)

I loved the score. Especially the underscores (perfection!) and the songs. There were times when the action was about to climax where I thought the score was a little too repetitive for my personal taste, but that's a minor nit.


----------



## Al Maurice (Oct 13, 2021)

I've been rewatching some of Daniel Craig's Bond movies recently, there are so many throw backs to the original story lines from Ian Flemings Book's as well as the various movies from Moonraker, to Live and Let Die, Casino Royal and Thunderball. It's almost as if they attempted to retell the story from new cast, with a clear progression in Bond's character arc that wasn't there before.

The music also has a distinct linage again to Monty Norman's theme, and John Barry's arrangements.

It will be interesting where they take it next.


----------



## robcs (Oct 13, 2021)

Fantastic score - the playlist is now on my Spotify favourites. Congratulations, HZ, great job of creating something that is connected to what came before but stands alone on its own merits.

The cover of All the Time in the World is a genius move - Bond's in love again and now I'm wondering if there will be another tragic end to the relationship...


----------



## KEM (Oct 13, 2021)

I'll be seeing the movie in about 5 hours, very excited and I've heard great things about the music


----------



## KEM (Oct 13, 2021)

Movie just ended, I actually really enjoyed the film despite seeing mostly lackluster reviews, and that was definitely my favorite Zimmer score in recent years


----------



## Dani Donadi (Oct 16, 2021)

One of my favorite HZ score as well, stylistically very James Bond-ish but yet you can tell it’s HZ, and I thought it was mixed just right in the movie.


----------



## muk (Oct 16, 2021)

It's a very elegant score. Hans Zimmer's voice is recognisable, and yet the score lives in the Bond-world entirely. There's some gorgeous writing for strings in it too. It inspired me to create a mockup of the track 'Matera' :


View attachment Matera - Hans Zimmer - No Time do Die mockup.mp3



It made me wish I owned Hans Zimmer Strings. They would have been perfect for this. I couldn't recreate the seating positions of the string sections without them. Everything else is as faithful a recreation as I could make.

Original track:



Would love to know what you guys think!


----------



## muk (Oct 18, 2021)

Here is the John Barry track 'We have all the time in the world' which Hans Zimmer used in his track 'Matera'. It's a clever transformation in my opinion. The soul of the track is still there, but Hans Zimmer found a way to make it fit the modern Bond:


----------



## Satorious (Oct 18, 2021)

Just back from a repeat watch and interestingly the film held up better than the first viewing did. I think Hans did a fantastic job of incorporating We Have All The Time In The World in the film but his integration of the OHMSS theme wasn't nearly as successful - indeed it even took me out the movie for a couple of moments. Other than this it's a very good score and I was reminded how many parts didn't make it on the soundtrack CD - so I hope we get to see an expanded version soon. I see the https://www.stevemazzaro.com/news/no-time-to-die-unreleased-music (Steve Mazzaro website contains an unreleased track).


----------



## Composer 2021 (Oct 29, 2021)

I want David Arnold to go back to scoring Bond. If none else, because David Arnold _hasn't been hired to score a theatrical film in over 10 years!_


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 29, 2021)

Composer 2021 said:


> I want David Arnold to go back to scoring Bond. If none else, because David Arnold _hasn't been hired to score a theatrical film in over 10 years!_


Is that you, David?  JK JK


----------



## tc9000 (Oct 29, 2021)

I thought Hans crushed it with that score - lush and scintillating with a bit of Hans' stamp on it, but matched perfectly to the film, as it should be done... God knows that production was a bit of a bumpy ride, I bet it was a relief to have the music in the best possible pair of hands...


----------



## Arbee (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm late to this party having only just seen the movie yesterday. I enjoyed the movie immensely, and enjoyed the integration of the bond theme overall. I didn't however really share the enthusiasm shown here for the Batman meets Bond analogy. I missed the sophistication (for want of a better word) that I want from a Bond movie score. Didn't hate the score, just didn't love it either, despite having enjoyed a great many HZ scores.


----------



## NukillerMedia (Nov 19, 2021)

dark knight main cue seems to have found its way with no alterations. maybe there is an inside joke at play. Not sure if it is in the released music as i don’t listen to film music if there is no film.


----------



## KEM (Nov 19, 2021)

NukillerMedia said:


> dark knight main cue seems to have found its way with no alterations. maybe there is an inside joke at play. Not sure if it is in the released music as i don’t listen to film music if there is no film.



Where at?? I wanna hear this


----------



## Futchibon (Nov 19, 2021)

muk said:


> It's a very elegant score. Hans Zimmer's voice is recognisable


Is that Hans singing 'No time to die'? I didn't realise he could hit those high notes! 

Great mockup! What did you use?


----------



## muk (Nov 20, 2021)

Futchibon said:


> Great mockup! What did you use?


Cinematic Studio Strings, Light & Sound Chamber Strings, Spitfire Chamber Strings, and Spitfire BBCSO Strings. Brass and Percussion are all from BBCSO. I made a detailed tutorial video if your interested:






Hans Zimmer's 'Matera' - mockup tutorial video


Hi everyone, Here is a tutorial about how to create audio mockups, using Hans Zimmer's track 'Matera' as the example. I explain each step that I take when creating such a mockup. I tried to make this beginner friendly, and really show the workflow that I use. As such there may be sections (or...




vi-control.net


----------



## Nate Johnson (Nov 22, 2021)

Just finished the movie - first Bond ever that's made me cry. fuck yes!

@Rctec - EXQUISITE work here. Really nailed it, vintage references AND personal touch. Congrats and thank you!!


----------



## NukillerMedia (Nov 27, 2021)

KEM said:


> Where at?? I wanna hear this


2:17

same tempo , like it’s verbatim but I mean it works and he has been using that paradigm since pirates of the Caribbean and it always shows up at the tail end when the stakes are at their highest. He doesn’t accentuate any like , hard cues with things that aren’t cojgruent with what we expect a bond score to be. it is just stock filler. which says more about dark knight lol. 

it’s actually kinda funny that the nature of the cue, action with dialogue interplay.
anyways , there you go. It’s not really a main theme as it is just a progression that dark night made a theme but the arrangement , the purpose is identical to the dark knights main cue. I think he should have added some filtered bat sweeps as an inside joke for those that noticed.

i think he should have made more use of that early cue with the spinning car and low brass. That is the sort of stuff Hans nails. Anything too orchestral and he starts to flail.

i loved the movie and the music kept up. i have a pretty good memory and I can spot most cues that have been used from other movies and composers. I just wish I could find my friggin glasses.


----------



## NukillerMedia (Nov 27, 2021)

muk said:


> It's a very elegant score. Hans Zimmer's voice is recognisable, and yet the score lives in the Bond-world entirely. There's some gorgeous writing for strings in it too. It inspired me to create a mockup of the track 'Matera' :
> 
> 
> View attachment Matera - Hans Zimmer - No Time do Die mockup.mp3
> ...



there is an imbalance of register. you need to fill out the mids and use the highs sparingly When it’s FFF . you should not really have an entire phrase that is rather static up so high so Loud unless those notes matter. And every phrase should have a natural ebb and flow but tempo wise and also in terms of dynamics.

zimmer strings really would not have helped you. It’s the Implementation that needs work.


----------

